

New Sony Google TV Set-Top Box Disappoints, Increases Desire for Apple TV - akosner
http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykosner/2012/06/25/new-sony-google-tv-set-top-box-disappoints-increases-desire-for-apple-tv/
The Google TV announcement this morning was greeted by underwhelming hands-on reviews. The continued weakness of Google's platform is good for Apple, of course, but it also raises questions about how much is really needed to create a satisfying, web-enabled TV experience for most users.
======
dreadsword
Why is anyone surprised by this? Apple's product shop is run by designers,
backed up by supply chain managers and engineers. Google's is run by
engineers, backed by engineers, dealing with a mob of third party engineers at
their hardware partners. Google's approach is destined to crank out
mediocrity.

Microsoft's taking of the reins of their own hardware future speaks to their
frustration at the inevitability of that mediocrity.

Apple's approach cranks out excellence... at the expense of incurring risk.
Risk that they'll bet the farm on something like the Cube or Siri and fall
flat on their face. So far they've rolled the dice and won.

